# la miezul nopţii



## Mallarme

Când zici *"la miezul nopţii"* inseamnă midnight (0:00/12:00 am) întotdeaună sau poate însemna şi alte ore ca 22:00/10 pm, 23:00/11 pm, 3:00 am, 2:30 am, etc?

Mulţumesc!


----------



## parakseno

Nu am auzit să fie folosită această expresie cu alt sens decât "midnight" sau "around midnight" ("în jurul orei 12 noaptea" - ora 12 +/- până în 30 minute).


----------



## Mallarme

Oh ok, in English we have both "midnight" and "middle of the night," the former is obviously an exact time and the latter just about any time at night.  So, I got confused with miezul nopţii, which I translated in my head as "middle of the night".  

Mulţumesc mult, parakseno!


----------



## parakseno

In Romanian "miezul nopţii" isn't necessarly a very precise moment of time (It can mean midnight +/- a few minutes). But usually when one wants to express something less exact he/she can use "miez de noapte" (and that means sometime when it's dark (of course if there isn't a full moon when it's quite bright), nowhere near dusk or dawn).


----------



## alitza

Another way of saying it would be "in toiul noptii" which has the same meaning as "in the middle of the night". Not necessarily at 12 o'clock, but, as parakseno very well put it, nowhere near dusk or dawn.


----------

